# Tough Service..



## BJClark (May 21, 2010)

One Sunday morning, the preacher noticed little Alex standing in the church foyer staring up at a large plaque. It was covered with names and had small flags mounted on either side of it. The preacher walked over, stood beside the boy, and said quietly, “Good morning, Alex.” 
“Good morning, Preacher,” he replied still focused on the plaque.
“Preacher, what is this?”
“Well son, it’s a memorial to all the young men and women who died in the service.” Soberly, they just stood together, staring at the large plaque. Finally little Alex’s voice, barely audible and trembling with fear asked, “Which service…the 9:30 or the 10:30?


----------



## SemperEruditio (May 21, 2010)




----------



## MarieP (May 21, 2010)

Unless they were Pentecostal.

Hey, wait a minute...Stephen WAS slain in the Spirit... 

And, in all seriousness, don't forget Nadab and Abihu, Uzzah, Uzziah, Ananias and Sapphira (though it doesn't say it was during worship), and the Corinthians who died when they partook of the Lord's Supper in an unworthy manner.


----------



## Idelette (May 21, 2010)

Hilarious! I wasn't expecting that...


----------



## Gryphonette (May 21, 2010)

I need to send that one to the pastors at Christ Chapel. ;^p

LOL!!!


----------



## sonlight (Jun 3, 2010)

That was good. There is a cute little kid in our church that is at that age where he blurts things out that at times are really funny. I always sit behind him and his family and he's a little wiggle worm with endless batteries. He comes up and he'll just start talking to you about something that I am sure must make sense in his little mind but to anyone else....lost. He's such an adorable little kid that you just HAVE to nod your head and agree and try your best to look serious. I can just see a slightly older version of this kid asking that question and I can just see his little eyes getting really wide....


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 3, 2010)




----------

